# Need help deciphering Circle Y serial - I'm so confused!



## AlaynaMayGoatLady (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi, everyone, I need some help.
So, I bought my first Circle Y saddle a couple months ago and I love it.  It's a beautiful older show saddle in really good shape.  In fact, I liked it so much that I kept watching Craigslist for another Circle Y so I can use them on both horses when I trail ride with my siblings.  We don't plan to show (though that would be fun) but I just like to ride in quality.  Anyway, I found another for $350.  Fleecing looked good in photos, saddle seemed to be in great shape, well kept, etc.  Met the seller, asked a few questions, looked the saddle over, and bought it.  Stupid me - I missed the most important check of all - the tree.  Rode for several hours the next day, then carried it inside and felt the seat give as I set it on the rack.  Imagine the horror when I realized that the tree was totally snapped.  Possibly it was whole when I bought it - maybe not, but I should have been a wise buyer and checked it more thoroughly instead of taking his word that it was sound.

So...  I don't have expertise to fix it (though I would LOVE to) and I think the best option is for me to sell it.  Even with the broken tree it is a really nice saddle, and someone with experience could fix it up beautifully.  I am trying to read the serial number and am very confused.  There is no metal plate that I can find anywhere, but I did find the number printed on the leather under the nearside jockey.  Serial number is:  1292-5-76-132220

     Now, here's why I am confused.  I have been researching Circle Y serial numbers, but what I'm finding just does not add up for my saddle.  The 1292 is supposed to be the style number.  Okay...  Next:  5 = (pre-1990) = FQHB OR if it is a 2006 or later saddle, seat color = Toast Suede.  Okay.  Now...  76 is supposed to equal seat size - but 70 is 17" and this only measures to be 15".  Strange.  The next number (1) should be color of the saddle.  1 = Walnut (match!)  The last digits should be the month and year it was made, but 32220 don't make sense for any year.  I think it is around 10-12 years old, but could be older.  Do any of y'all have suggestions?

     It appears to me that this may have been a custom saddle, though it does not say SP on the serial number.  There is a holster for a hoof pick or knife on one side, and it is double rigged in the front (girth can be 3/4 or center fire (I think - need to double check.)  The seller also mentioned that he removed his name plate from the back.

Any thoughts?  I plan to take pictures later today so I can list it on eBay and I will share them here.


----------



## AlaynaMayGoatLady (Dec 20, 2017)

Here are pictures.


----------

